# Wie bekommen wir die Disney+ App auf unsere Panasonic Fernseher?



## RyzA (27. Januar 2022)

Nabend!


Wir wollten eigentlich dieses Wochenende Disney+ buchen. Aber wir wissen nicht wie wir die App auf unsere Panasonic Fernseher bekommen.
Die Fernseher sind diese hier: fsw504-serie
Einer steht im Wohnzimmer und einer im Schlafzimmer.
Per Google haben wir nur die Information rausbekommen, dass neuere Panasonic 4K Modelle die App installiert haben.
Prime Video, Netflix und DAZN waren schon vorinstalliert.
Kann man auch per Browser auf dem Fernseher aus dem Google Playstore die Disney+ App installieren?
Der wollte da Anmeldedaten haben.
Die Fernseher sind vom Betriebssystem auf dem neuesten Stand.
Unser Sohn hat in seinem Zimmer einen älteren Samsung Smart TV. Da scheint die App auch noch nicht drauf zu sein.

Danke euch schon mal vorweg!


----------



## keinnick (27. Januar 2022)

Die App-Stores der Fernsehhersteller sind oftmals nicht unbedingt auf dem aktuellen Stand. Im Zweifel einen Fire TV Stick besorgen. Gibts im nächsten Media Markt oder direkt bei Amazon ja schon recht günstig.

Per Browser kannst Du es natürlich auch versuchen. Nur sind die Browser auf den Fernsehern meist genau so hinter dem Mond wie die App-Stores.


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2022)

Danke!


keinnick schrieb:


> Die App-Stores der Fernsehhersteller sind oftmals nicht unbedingt auf dem aktuellen Stand. Im Zweifel einen Fire TV Stick besorgen. Gibts im nächsten Media Markt oder direkt bei Amazon ja schon recht günstig.


Ich verstehe nur nicht warum man dafür einen Stick braucht und es mit anderen Apps so geht.


keinnick schrieb:


> Per Browser kannst Du es natürlich auch versuchen. Nur sind die Browser auf den Fernsehern meist genau so hinter dem Mond wie die App-Stores.


Die Navigation mit Fernbedienung ist eine Katastrophe.


----------



## keinnick (27. Januar 2022)

Ich habe einen Philips-TV und Netflix / Prime gehen damit schon ganz ok. Aber letztendlich hängt trotzdem der Fire TV Stick dran. Damit habe ich einfach mehr Auswahl an Apps und ich weiß, dass alles per Knopfdruck funktioniert und Apps nicht plötzlich nicht mehr starten wie bei meiner letzten Glotze.

Ich weiß, dass Dir das (bei älteren) Sticks auch passieren kann, dass Apps nicht mehr laufen. Nur habe ich dann eine Investition von 20-40 Euro, damit alles wieder läuft und brauche keinen neuen TV, der ja eigentlich noch gut ist und seinen Job (außer Smart-TV) noch ganz gut macht.


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2022)

@keinnick : Kann man dann auf einen TV Stick von allen Fernsehern aus dem WLAN Heimnetz zugreifen?
Oder braucht man für jeden Fernseher einen separaten Stick?
Das wäre dann natürlich teuer und irgendwie doof.


----------



## keinnick (27. Januar 2022)

Nee, Du brauchst schon für jeden TV einen Stick. Der ersetzt ja quasi den App-Store des TV. Da wir hier nur 2 Personen sind und meist gemeinsam was gucken fällt das bei uns nicht so ins Gewicht. Mit Familie und Kinderzimmer etc. ist das natürlich was anderes.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2022)

Natürlich brauchst du da für jeden TV einen Stick.
Zu dem eigentlichen Problem: Entweder die App ist im Store des Fernsehers oder du kannst dich vielleicht noch über Screencast vom Smartphone aus "retten". Geht beides nicht bleibt nur der Stick (oder ein PC).


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2022)

Ok. Dann bräuchten wir mindestens zwei Sticks.
Hätte nicht gedacht das der Spaß so teuer wird (neben den Abokosten). 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2022)

Ist ein Android TV?
Geht da kein Sideload wie bei der Shield oder dem FireTV?


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2022)

HisN schrieb:


> Ist ein Android TV?


Ich denke schon.


HisN schrieb:


> Geht da kein Sideload wie bei der Shield oder dem FireTV?


Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2022)

Wenn es ein Android TV ist musst du nur den Play Store öffnen um Disney+ zu installieren, da ist kein Sideload notwendig.


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2022)

Die Apk für die App runterladen, per USB oder Netzwerk für das Android verfügbar machen und dann mit einem Dateibrowser am Shop vorbei installieren. Sideload ist der gebräuchliche Begriff dafür.


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Android TV ist musst du nur den Play Store öffnen um Disney+ zu installieren, da ist kein Sideload notwendig.


Also der Playstore wird nicht unter den Apps angezeigt. Nur wenn ich in den Browser gehe und danach suche.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2022)

2 min Google sagen "Betriebssystem: my Home Screen 3.0", also nichts mit Android und damit natürlich auch nichts mit Playstore.


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 2 min Google sagen "Betriebssystem: my Home Screen 3.0", also nichts mit Android und damit natürlich auch nichts mit Playstore.


Ja ich war auch gerade noch am recherchieren in den technischen Daten usw.
Ok. Dann kommen wir nicht um die TV Sticks herum.
Aber der Samsung Fernseher von unseren Sohn wird Android haben.

Naja, dann kaufen wir zwei Sticks und fertig. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2022)

Der Samsung Fernseher wird das OS von Samsung haben. Aber dafür sollte es Disney+ geben.


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Samsung Fernseher wird das OS von Samsung haben. Aber dafür sollte es Disney+ geben.


Ok ich dachte nur... weil die Smartphones von Samsung auch Android haben. 

*Edit:* Unser Sohn sagte gerade das auf seiner PS4 auch Disney+ ist.
Dann kann er sogar darüber streamen.

Also brauchen wir erstmal nur einen Stick. Weil wir eh nicht im Wohnzimmer und Schlafzimmer gleichzeitig Disney+ streamen.


----------



## der_yappi (29. Januar 2022)

Ist die Software auf deinem Panasonic aktuell?
Hast du da ggf. die Möglichkeit ein Update zu machen?
Habe einen Pana 4K TV aus 2020, da war auch nicht von Anfang die Disney+ App drauf.
Die kam später

Laut dem hier https://hifi.de/news/disney-plus-app-panasonic-tv-ab-2017-71585 soll Panasonic für TVs ab Baujahr 2017 die D+ App verfügbar gemacht haben


----------



## FetterKasten (29. Januar 2022)

Oder einfach mit dem Internetbrowser des TV auf Disneyplus gehen und von dort streamen


----------



## Exolio (1. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja ich war auch gerade noch am recherchieren in den technischen Daten usw.
> Ok. Dann kommen wir nicht um die TV Sticks herum.
> Aber der Samsung Fernseher von unseren Sohn wird Android haben.
> 
> Naja, dann kaufen wir zwei Sticks und fertig. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!



Empfehle ich generell.
Ich könnte auch alle Apps direkt auf dem Fernseher installieren, habe aber trotzdem einen Apple-TV.
Der einfache Grund: Geschwindigkeit bzw. flüssige Bedienung.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Februar 2022)

Unser Samsung UHD Fernseher ist, glaube irgendwas aus 2014 oder so und Display Plus bekommen wir da auch nicht mehr drauf. Von Samsung gibt es auch schon eine ganze Weile keine Updates mehr. Letztens habe ich mir auch ein FireTV Stick gekauft, um auch Disney Plus schauen zu können.


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2022)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ist die Software auf deinem Panasonic aktuell?
> Hast du da ggf. die Möglichkeit ein Update zu machen?
> Habe einen Pana 4K TV aus 2020, da war auch nicht von Anfang die Disney+ App drauf.
> Die kam später
> ...


Eigentlich schon. Unser Fernseher ist sogar aus dem Jahr. Keine Ahnung... wir haben uns jetzt den Stick gekauft.  



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Oder einfach mit dem Internetbrowser des TV auf Disneyplus gehen und von dort streamen


Ne das ist blöd. Schon alleine die Navigation auf dem TV im Browser.


----------



## Cruach (2. Februar 2022)

Für das Kinderzimmer hab ich vor ner Woche nen Hisense 55 Zoll U7QF QLED gekauft  (für meinen Geschmack tolles Bild übrigens), mein 4jähriger liebt Youtube! Der Plan war, nen aktuellen Smart-TV zu kaufen und das OS des TV zum Streamen zu nutzen. Trotz Recherche war das ein Griff ins Klo. Von den Apps die ich brauche, wurden Prime, Netflix und Youtube unterstützt, Disney+ aber nicht. Laut Internet sollte er aber Disney+ unterstützen, war aber selbst nach einem Update und Länderumstellung von AT auf DE nicht zu finden. Also kurzerhand den FireTV 4K wieder angeschlossen. Im Endeffekt ist mir das so eh lieber, weil die Fernbedienung und das Menü vom FireTV viel angenehmer sind.
​


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2022)

Cruach schrieb:


> mein 4jähriger liebt Youtube!


Dein 4 jähriges Kind hat eine eigene Glotze?
Wäre mir zu früh. Meine Kinder haben in dem Alter eigentlich gar kein Fernsehen geschaut und später unter Aufsicht.
Erst mit 10 haben sie dann mehr Unabhängigkeit bekommen.
Mit 4 hab ich denen noch Geschichten aus Büchern vorgelesen.


----------



## Cruach (2. Februar 2022)

@Threshold  Klar hat er nen eigenen TV. Spielt aber auch viel mit seinen Spielzeugen, geht spazieren, im Sommer viel am Pool, malt usw., was ein Kind halt so macht. Unter anderem schaut er auch YouTube und andere Streamingdienste, gibt viel kindgerechte Auswahl. Aja, ab und an bekommt er auch was vorgelesen. Muss aber mal schauen, ob es da nicht nen Skill für seinen Echo Dot gibt. 😉


----------

